# iron man



## wilkie (4 Aug 2013)

A massive well done to any one that took part in iron man today I watched the cyclists pass through Coppull this morning absolutely amazing...well done guys and girls :-) x


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (4 Aug 2013)

Nipped over to cheer a few through eccleston - very impressive all round.


----------



## davefb (5 Aug 2013)

got to cheer em round the marathon bit.... from the confines of a pub beer garden  ...

incredible acheivement, even the poor buggers reduced to walking :-/


----------



## Arsen Gere (12 Aug 2013)

I was doing quite well until my ankle went on the marathon, I had to retire at mile 20 for a DNF. 1.06 for the swim 5:51 for the bike I was 4th in my age group going in to the run. Frustrating after all that training. The wet start on the bike section meant I went down the twisty descent from the hill at Rivington at 27 mph the first time, 35 mph the second time and 43 mph the third time whoo hooo.


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Aug 2013)

Arsen Gere said:


> I was doing quite well until my ankle went on the marathon


 
Understatement alert!



Arsen Gere said:


> The wet start on the bike section meant I went down the twisty descent from the hill at Rivington at 27 mph the first time, 35 mph the second time and 43 mph the third time whoo hooo.


 
I love that descent I do, it's just a pity about the unavoidable ascent* you have to do to enjoy it 

*and 3 times on the Ironman  It kills me doing it once on a Sunday pootle


----------



## wilkie (12 Aug 2013)

Flipping eck you were flying round!! Fingers crossed for next years iron man....


----------

